

Managing Product vs. Managing Engineering - tosh
http://www.ramen.io/post/102213940764/managing-product-vs-managing-engineering

======
tosh
Some thoughts on how different companies approach 'software development' (as
engineering management challenge vs as a product management challenge).

I'd love to hear your thoughts on this. "Product" taking a backseat is a huge
challenge as companies grow, any insight into how you pulled it off in your
companies?

